# Meet Cheddar Biscuit...



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a new addition....I had sworn off kittens and was considering adopting an adult male from the rescue I work with or keeping one of my fosters, but I put it off partly because I was dealing with ferals and forclosure kitties, and partly because neither of them were "the one". 

Then I saw this guy and he was too perfect to pass up. I got him from a rural shelter here in Georgia, he is a 12 week old flame point dsh. We go to the vet in the morning, he hasn't had _any_ vetting yet, not even combo testing, so I'm a little nervous about that, but visually he looks good, just a little thin and lots of flea dirt. It was a bit of an impulse adoption, but I don't regret it. Oh, and he is my first boy cat ever.

His name is Chase but I've been calling him Cheddar Biscuit.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

He has gorgeous blue eyes! He's SO cute!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, what an adorable boy! You'll like having a boy kitty. They're "sweeter and dumber" than the girls, according to my friend.


----------



## Pushkabounce (Nov 6, 2012)

O..M..G.. So cute! Congrats!


----------



## LaylaKitty (Nov 3, 2012)

Aww we have a family of strays that look just like him, except they all seem to have the siamese cross-eyes to go along with the beautiful blue. They are the nicest cats I have ever met, I think 3 of the 5 of them have all been taken in by neighbors or friends but there are still at least 2 that come to the door or sleep in the garage on cold nights. Hopefully your new baby is just as special .


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

He is a sweetie so far. I almost got two, I love the idea of two kittens playing together and he had a littermate there, but I really only wanted him, so hopefully he'll be alright without a playmate his own age.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Ooo... what a cutie!

(My Cheddar thinks he has a great nickname!)


----------



## Ms.Detective (May 16, 2012)

Such a handsome boy!! I love flame points.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm very jealous. He is soooo hansome. I also have three girls and want a boy but I'm going to have to wait for a long time. I love his deep blue eyes and flame points. Gah! :luv


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Look at those baby blues! What a handsome little boy!


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

3furbabies, I think I was just saying in your thread that I wasn't getting anymore for a while, and when I did it would be two, lol. But I didn't want to miss out on him, he really is _exactly_ what I wanted. One of the other foster moms is fostering a blue point kitten, I told her she should trade me for my adult foster, but she won't give him up.


----------



## Amy83 (Sep 19, 2012)

what a looker! Love meezers!


----------



## coyt (Jul 15, 2012)

oh my gosh he is so cute! what an adorable face  congrats! and I like the name cheddar biscuit ;D


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

There's something just incredibly sweet about his face. He seems to be looking right into your soul.


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

Chase is just gorgeous, we have a lil girl flamepoint dsh kitten at our shelter at the moment such pretty lil thing's & those eye's.... to die for xxx

good luck with the vet visit I hope all is well xxxx


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I am so jealous. I LOVE flame points and I LOVE blue eyed kitties. Looks like you got the best of both worlds. He is definitely a cutie pie.


----------



## Craig Fales (Oct 26, 2012)

Love his tail, I see mischief in his eyes. :]


----------



## RiddickandAgador (Nov 11, 2012)

So precious!! Hope the littermate gets adopted soon  He looks happy to be in your home... I love the flame points... so cute!


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

My little man had a good vet visit, he combo tested negative and he's a healthy guy, just the usual fleas and worms, which we took care of.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Since Chase got a clean bill of health, I put my other cats up and let him explore a little bit. He hopped on the couch and made himself at home.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

He is soooooo cute!!! Enjoy him


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Congratulations on your new little friend. He really is adorable.


----------



## Alex Harris (May 4, 2012)

He's beautiful


----------

